# POC Jetties



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Ive never been to the POC jetties before, does anyone have any info they would like to share about them? Thanks


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

sundownbrown said:


> Ive never been to the POC jetties before, does anyone have any info they would like to share about them? Thanks


You will never know unless you go.

There is a lot of info on the net out there, look up old posts here, google is your friend, find out what triggers tarpon movements, and then spend time on the water. I spent a lot of days sucking on exhaust fumes from my old 2 stroke mercury putting around looking for fish. You gotta put in the time.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Trust me I have done that back in the day prefishing for bass tournaments


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Projecttarpon.com

June through October are your months in poc


----------

